# Ridgid See Snake



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I claim "First In Line to Borrow It"!:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I claim "First In Line to Borrow It"!:whistling2:


Sure, just swing by on your way to your next call. Iowa is pretty near Pennsylvania. :laughing: 

Seriously, though, would you have ever guessed a toy this neat would only be 200 bucks?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats slicker then snot on a doorknob! I think $200 and some is a very decent price for this unit. Ill probably buy one for this job I have coming up. Being able to look into the walls before I make up my quote will be WAY better.


~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Sure, just swing by on your way to your next call. Iowa is pretty near Pennsylvania.


No problem. I've got a service call in Oregon monday morning, then I'll finish that trim-out in Georgia after lunch. I'll swing by on my way home.  



MDShunk said:


> Seriously, though, would you have ever guessed a toy this neat would only be 200 bucks?


Definetly worth getting one and having it on the truck. Been several instances where I wish I had something like it. Thanks for the link! Good thing Christmas is not too far off. I'll and it to my Wish List!


Edit to add: Scratch the Wish List. My birthday is next month!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I could not handle it... I just bought one AND a 3' extension for $269.90 Delivered!

I cant wait to show this tool off to the guys.... Tool envy hahaha :laughing: 

~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Ordering mine Monday, That would make looking up and under energized switches much easier that the mirro I presently use.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> No problem. I've got a service call in Oregon monday morning, then I'll finish that trim-out in Georgia after lunch. I'll swing by on my way home.


What part of GA. I can show you some nice places for lunch!!!:jester:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have one.


I haven't used it but I GOT one.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*Hey MD*

Have you received yours yet? I have been using mine daily since I got it. It is one of those things that once you have it you find ways to make your day go easier. I find it saves ladder time poking around in drop ceilings tracing things out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Have you received yours yet? I have been using mine daily since I got it. It is one of those things that once you have it you find ways to make your day go easier. I find it saves ladder time poking around in drop ceilings tracing things out.


Yeah, used it this morning as a matter of fact. Trying to fish wires between old-work recessed lights I was installing. Real low pitched roof, but there was a top and bottom chord of the truss, with a sliver of space between to get the wire fished through. Helped me out, big time. A real time saver, for not so much money.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I got one too this week! Cool stuff. :thumbsup:

I used it to find out why I could not get the flex sleeve in the wall for my new TV. 

$199 off the shelf at the orange store.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Now THAT"s something useful for my Xmas list .... !! :thumbup:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Real cool tool!

I want one too!

But, I'm a new electrician with no real customers yet. Maybe someday I can buy one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I used it to find out why I could not get the flex sleeve in the wall for my new TV.


So... you just gonna leave us hanging.... :laughing:

(siding nails sticking through the sheathing?)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It was actually a "DUH!". Switch box on the opposite side.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> It was actually a "DUH!". Switch box on the opposite side.


One of my biggest "DUH's!" in recent years was when I cut in a switch directly opposite of a switchbox on the other side. Wallpapered wall, and everything. That had my mind racing for a repair method before the homeowner happened by. What I did was use one of those 2-gang old work switchbox/low voltage ring combination things. I let the low voltage portion overlap the back of the box from the other side, and installed my switch in the box portion. I used a 2-gang plate that was blank on one gang and a switch opening in the other gang. The homeowner was slighly less than pleased, so it was discounted, but that was the best I could do in that case. Every once in a while I'll do something dumb like that. I could fill a pretty big book with all the bonehead things I've done over the years. I try to do them less and less as time passes by.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine came last week played with a bit and pased it onto our IR guy..


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's pretty sweet. You won't need it often, but when you do really need it I bet it's worth every penny.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> $199 off the shelf at the orange store.


All I got at the orange store is "Huh?" with deer-in-the-headlights look.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> All I got at the orange store is "Huh?" with deer-in-the-headlights look.


Nice. 

They were actually at the contractor's desk. They were not out in the general tool population.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Nice.
> 
> They were actually at the contractor's desk. They were not out in the general tool population.


I just got back. They didn't even have them out, so it took them 15 minutes to find the 3 they had. But now they're down to 2, so MD, I'm off your 'first dibs to borrow' list.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I just got back. They didn't even have them out, so it took them 15 minutes to find the 3 they had. But now they're down to 2, so MD, I'm off your 'first dibs to borrow' list.


That's cool. I'm sorta surprised that they have them at Home Depot, but good for them. The word on the street is that they're about 199 bucks there. It would have never crossed my mind to check a big-box store for something like that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It would have never crossed my mind to check a big-box store for something like that.


Yeah, I was at the contractor's counter ordering two sections of fence for my in-laws when I saw them sitting there and I remembered this thread.


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anybody want to offer a review on this after you've had it for a while? I do commercial work (along with being a student) but I need to partially rewire my house soon and thought this see snake looked worthwhile.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been eyeing these things for a while now. I think I'm going to break loose and just get one. My wife will whine and b**ch but hey, toooooo baaaaaad!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

double post


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I figure mine paid for itself on the first job I used it on and which I bought it specifically for. Just couldn't hold enough mirrors and a flashlight to see what I needed.:thumbsup: 

Since then I've had weeks where it didn't get used at all and weeks where it paid for itself again, maybe several times.

Perfect for looking into holes cut for receptacles and switches where wire is being fished. Finds the ellusive "just out of touch and just out of sight" cables in the wall. A 3/4 hole in a stud lets you see what's in an adjacent wall cavity when the stud finder won't tell you what's there. 

My only beef is that there needs to be a mark of some kind at either the top or bottom of the camera so you you can orient it going into the hole and know what's up, down, left, or right.

Having had one, I wouldn't be without it. I tend to buy few tools and really keep an eye on how long they take to "pay me back". Stuff doesn't do it on the first job often, and less often does it several times a week. The only thing I think has served me better for saving time is my Cully 15-in-1 screwdriver and my 33 degree angle 30 inch extension for my D handle Milwaukee drill.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I figure mine paid for itself on the first job I used it on ....


Same here. I had mine for about two weeks when I went to a house to trim it out. When I had roughed it in, the fireplace had not been set, so I just layed the wires across the opening.

I figured the fireplace guys would at least drop them into the bottom of the unit, but noooooo! They just pushed them out of the way, slammed the unit in and beat feet outta there.

So I had to fish the wires through the hole for the gas line (fortunately, the gas came in the left side, and my wires on the right). Out came the See Snake, and within 3 minutes I had the fireplace running.

I've since used it to find a buried switch box in a wall in a room that had lost power (bad connection in buried switch box) and to fish RG6 and tele wires in a bulkhead with can lights in it.

As soon as you save 2 hours of cussin', you'll wonder why you didn't buy it earlier.



itsunclebill said:


> ....and my 33 degree angle 30 inch extension for my D handle Milwaukee drill.:thumbup:


Now there's a tool that most guys will probably never see.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That Milwaukee extension kicks butt. You can drill out joists in no time and get the holes pretty level for smooth pulls.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I use mine for fishing wires in strange places, locating boxes buried in partitions, and even looking into production machines for various wiring tasks. I think it was well worth the price. The depot is the lowest at $195.00.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

They've come down a bit. I think I paid $219 for it at HD. 

I use it a lot and love it! I call it the "_OH! That's what the hell I am hitting!_" tool.
If there is a way around it or through it the See Snake will show you. :thumbsup:


Oh, and I don't know how anyone can rough a house without a Milwaukee 33 deg extension drill. Again, it's a wonder tool! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I use my snake to read motor plates that are installed upsidedown, or against the chain covers.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jbfan said:


> I use my snake to read motor plates that are installed upsidedown, or against the chain covers.


 
Just don't let the helpers use it to look over walls into ladies rooms, they get caught when they laugh too loud. Yeah it happened.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i use mine almost every day. works great. probably the best 200 ive spent :thumbsup:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought one online about a month ago through coastal tool, http://www.coastaltool.com. I also got one of the 3-foot extensions. The See Snake Micro was $195.00, the extension was $49.00 and the shipping for both was $8.50. Not too bad for not even having to leave my desk chair.
This thing already saved my bacon once when drilling about 3-1/2 feet up into a wall cavity with a Diversibit. If I didn’t use it to look before I drilled, I would have never known that there was existing wiring in that exact spot where I would have drilled. I was able to shift the drill over a few inches and drill up without damaging anything. It could have been a very long day. It’s nice to not have to do things blindly anymore.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Guys,

My local electronics store has a similar item, and this is Aussie dollars so it's cheaper, I'm thinking of buying this.

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productVie...&pageNumber=&priceMin=&priceMax=&SUBCATID=547


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

simmo,
Is the Rigid brand not available down under? That inspection camera looks like it would be handy too, but the Rigid was actually designed for plumbers so it’s camera and flexible neck are water tight and submersible, which makes it a lot more versatile overall for other types of wet, dirty jobs as well, such as looking into condensate pans, sump pits, drain lines, toilet traps, etc. Most of the Boroscopes I had looked at weren’t submersible. With the See Snake Micro, you also wouldn’t have to look through just a tiny sight glass and another important feature is that you can show other people, including your customers, what you are seeing on the color display, if need be.
You can also extend the Rigid camera up to a total of 30 feet with optional 3-foot extensions. Not that you would probably need to, but why not have all the versatility you can get out of one tool, just because you never know what you’ll need it for and will also likely find a thousand other uses for it once you have it.

JMHO
:thumbsup:


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

KayJay,

No have not seen the Ridgid see snake here, but that doesn't mean it's not available. Looks to be a superior instrument, as you say - waterproof and extendable. I would most likely prefer the Rigid tool, but alas the cost would be double what you would pay for it in America. Anyway looks like it would be really handy to have.


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

the rigid ad says you can add extensions up to 30'

has anyone done that ? I want to get one of these, but if the picture quality at 30' is really bad I'm not going to spend the bucks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FWIW, if anyone 'down under' truly wants one, I'd be happy to ship you one for the actual cost of the unit and shipping. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

simmo said:


> KayJay,
> 
> No have not seen the Ridgid see snake here, but that doesn't mean it's not available. Looks to be a superior instrument, as you say - waterproof and extendable. I would most likely prefer the Rigid tool, but alas the cost would be double what you would pay for it in America. Anyway looks like it would be really handy to have.


 
Twice the price?  I don’t know if I would have went for it either at twice the price, even though it’s probably worth it.
One would think the way the U.S.dollar is dropping that it wouldn’t be so expensive to purchase there. After all, how much farther really is Australia from China than the U.S.? That is, after all, where these are actually being made.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

480sparky, that is a really kind offer. I won't take you up on it though at this time, single income with six children, mortgage, and fuel at around $1.45/litre things are stretched at this point in time, but thank you anyway.

KayJay, I think Australia would have one of the worlds highest import duties and taxes, hence the added costs, you are right though in terms of the Aussie dollar been close to the Greenback, I think we are sitting on around 96 cents to your Dollar.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

ATTENTION - this is an old thread I revived. 

Just to chime in - I got myself one of the See Snakes, and it came in handy the 1st time I used it - fishing in recess cans.

Well worth it for anyone who does old work! :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> ATTENTION - this is an old thread I revived.
> 
> Just to chime in - I got myself one of the See Snakes, and it came in handy the 1st time I used it - fishing in recess cans.
> 
> Well worth it for anyone who does old work! :thumbsup:


 
I agree, it is the best thing to have when fisihing in odd places, or looking for a chase way. For the size of the hole to fit the head in is easily covered with spackle.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought one of these a year or so ago mainly on the advice of mdshunk. It payed for itself the first day I used it.:yes:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

iaov said:


> I bought one of these a year or so ago mainly on the advice of mdshunk. It payed for itself the first day I used it.:yes:



Same as I, on the advice of MD, I don't know how I survived without it.

Keep em coming, md


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

I just saw today that amazon is selling the Milwaukee version for about 100 dollars. I don't know if it is as good as the see snake (i doubt it), but for $100 it might be worth a shot. Here's the link I saw it at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AOVBHG/ref=cm_rdp_product_img


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

*See Snake Trick of The Week*

Tape the end of the seesnake to a fishstick about 6" back and put the hook in the view of the seesnake.
This makes it easier to see where you are snaking and a breeze to snag wires pushed down a wall blind.
The bigest problem with the seesnake is the camera spins around and it is hard to determine which way is up.
My snake doesnt owe me a dime it has paid for itself at least a dozen times over easilly.
It makes a big impression on the customers too that you are that high tech. 
I wish the big box sold the extensions also.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just got the Milwaukee version this Christmas, have used a few times, and as others have said I don't know how I did without it for so long. Orienting the camera takes a little practice and it's a little weird trying to comprehend what you're seeing because we aren't used to seeing things from that perspective, but definitely an awesome tool.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the rigid version and I snapped the head clean off, not built very good, but its great to use for fishing walls.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

electro916 said:


> I had the rigid version and I snapped the head clean off, not built very good, but its great to use for fishing walls.


wtf how did that happen! When did you get yours?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hidyusbeast said:


> wtf how did that happen! When did you get yours?


I originally got it around last march. As for what happened....well it only makes so tight of a bend, and apparently I hit its bend limit and my fingers were on the camera head and next thing I know I snapped the head clean off


----------

